# Ar 15



## randomswissguy (Oct 17, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with Hera Arms AR15 rifles?

I saw an offer at a dealer: 
Hera Arms rifle (exact type unknown)
Scope (type unknown)
Flashlight (type unknown)
17- 30 shot magazine
1- 60 shot magazine

For 2000$ 

Thanks in advance


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

I've only heard about Hera on other gun forums and they were all good comments, German quality is top notch in most cases but I'd get more info on the model and brand of scope and do more research.









HERA Arms AR-15 C Sport in .223 Remington


Die kompakten Selbstlader von HERA Arms im Test




www.all4shooters.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've heard reviews concerning their stock and fore-end accessories, and they were less than glowing. The general consensus was, "they work, but we're not sure for how long".
As to their firearms build quality, not sure.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

For that much I'd be looking at Sig Sauer, Wilson Combat or something along those lines. Why spend 2k on a question??


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

randomswissguy said:


> Does anyone have experience with Hera Arms AR15 rifles?
> 
> I saw an offer at a dealer:
> Hera Arms rifle (exact type unknown)
> ...


for that kind of money you should go with trusted quality and companies who have earned their respect as US made and tested. i know the sights, WML, and magazines make it a more enticing offer, but don’t be fooled

a Bravo Company or Daniel Defense are going to be probably your 2 top notch US companies by far, and that’s been proven. both make weapons that meet or succeed mil spec standards, and they also prove it. it’s one thing for a company to call their weapons milspec, and batch test them and their parts as so. but it’s a different thing to inspect every rifle for defects before it hits the shelves. 

These rifles are gonna run you anywhere from $1,500-2,000 respectively, and you can have all those attachments that were on your pawn shop gun for less than another $1,000. 

when it comes to a weapon that’s sole purpose is to defend you and your family from a threat a simple 9mm or 12 pump cannot stop. you don’t want to take any shortcuts. good luck


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Koefe said:


> for that kind of money you should go with trusted quality and companies who have earned their respect as US made and tested. i know the sights, WML, and magazines make it a more enticing offer, but don’t be fooled
> 
> a Bravo Company or Daniel Defense are going to be probably your 2 top notch US companies by far, and that’s been proven. both make weapons that meet or succeed mil spec standards, and they also prove it. it’s one thing for a company to call their weapons milspec, and batch test them and their parts as so. but it’s a different thing to inspect every rifle for defects before it hits the shelves.
> 
> ...


correction, we also hunt hogs with our DD rifles around here. sometimes coyote too


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

My question is what is a 2000+ dollar AR gonna do that a 1000 dollar (or some what less) AR wont do unless its all about the Nth degree of accuracy and your a competion shooter? I have to kinda agree with Koefe's reply...if you want a high end big stupid dollar AR, and if thats the case, I would build a gucci AR myself. Now if said gun is wearing a 1000 dollar leupold scope it might be tempting, but not with a unkn scope and unknown light and a few mags. Not hating....just sayin'.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> My question is what is a 2000+ dollar AR gonna do that a 1000 dollar (or some what less) AR wont do unless its all about the Nth degree of accuracy and your a competion shooter? I have to kinda agree with Koefe's reply...if you want a high end big stupid dollar AR, and if thats the case, I would build a gucci AR myself. Now if said gun is wearing a 1000 dollar leupold scope it might be tempting, but not with a unkn scope and unknown light and a few mags. Not hating....just sayin'.


the only difference i have truly recognized between a $1k and $2k rifle is going to be the quality of attachments you run on your weapon, in my circle for an item like that we rather spend the money right the first time than regret it at the wrong time. a real ACOG is going to offer superior DURABILITY to a $100 firefield scope, not even including the accuracy, sight picture, and ability of the sight. not to mention quality levels of stocks, grips, WML’s, and all the other odds and ends.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

randomswissguy said:


> Does anyone have experience with Hera Arms AR15 rifles?
> 
> I saw an offer at a dealer:
> Hera Arms rifle (exact type unknown)
> ...


if you end up taking that deal, on my estimate you’ve got around $400 in value just in magazines alone, if you can come up with the type of rifle, sights, and what WML is on it. i can give you a fairly clear picture if anything is respectively worth keeping or upgrading, as well as if you got a steal of a deal. good luck!


----------



## randomswissguy (Oct 17, 2021)

Koefe said:


> if you end up taking that deal, on my estimate you’ve got around $400 in value just in magazines alone, if you can come up with the type of rifle, sights, and what WML is on it. i can give you a fairly clear picture if anything is respectively worth keeping or upgrading, as well as if you got a steal of a deal. good luck!


Thanks i will text you if i find out more.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

BCM, Daniel Defense, Colt, Spikes Tactical, and Noveske among several others make very well known, reliable durable AR's that I would look to buy over a Hera. If you really want top shelf look at KAC or LMT, as they are top shelf, but cost big $. Heck I would go with a PSA premium AR15 before Hera and they are in the $1,300 range.


----------

